# Florida Re-roof question/problem



## kcautodoc (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first post. I will try to put all the information you need here. If something is incomplete or in question please let me know.
We have a contract on a house and are concerned the re-roof was not actually completed. Also, we are wondering what codes this new roof must adhere to. Here are the facts that as we know them...

HOUSE



 Built in 1999
 Greater than $300,000 tax value (less than $750,000)
 In a Wind-Borne Debris region as defined in s. 1609.2 of the International Building Code (2006) (it is in actually in a 140mph zone)
 A "new tile roof" was "recently" put on the house per the listing.
 Bank owned property
 Secluded location 
 
PROOF OF NEW ROOF



Notice of Commencement dated 04 Sept 2012
 Complies with Code inspection dated 18 Dec 2012
 
CONCERN
Wind Mitigation Inspection Form States



 Year of Installation or Replacement - "1999"
 Secondary Water Resistance (SWR) - "No SWR" (Why not mark "Unknown or undetermined")
Inspectors comments - "This roof has not been replaced, just patched up in some places."
 Home inspection



 Home inspection shows several areas needing Flashing kickouts.
 
THEN
Once the Notice of Commencement and Complies with Code was shown to the wind mitigation inspector he then stated.
"Well, you can't tell if there is SWR or not. And, it's hard to say if a tile roof is new or old."


REGULATIONS for "NEW ROOF REPLACEMENT" - FS 553.844 - Direct quotes from what I have found - 



As required by law, effective October 1, 2007, all roof replacements on existing site built single family residential structures constructed prior to implementation of the Florida Building Code (March 1, 2002) must include a secondary water barrier as defined by the new regulations.
Additionally, the existing roof decking must comply with section 507.2.2 of the Florida Existing Building Code or be re-nailed utilizing fasteners on a specified spacing (again as defined by the new regulations).
 Also, in wind borne debris areas, up to 15% of the cost of the roof replacement must be used to enhance the intersection of the roof framing with the wall below by adding metal connectors, clips, straps and fasteners such that the performance level equals or exceeds the uplift capacities as specified in the new regulations.
 
I AM BEING TOLD



Secondary Water Resitance is not required. Only the decking needs to be nailed per 507.2.2.
It was build in 1999 so it only has to meet 1999 codes.
Marking "Unknown or undetermined" on the wind mitigation can increase the wind mitigator's liability
 
MY QUESTIONS
1 - Is a Secondary Water Resistance (or Sealed Roof Deck) required on this home if a roof replacement is performed? (I think yes but they are telling me no)
2 - If the wind mitigation inspector could not verify the SWR then why did he not mark "unknown or undetermined"?
3 - Is there a way to verify this roof was replaced in December 2012?
4 - Is there a way to verify the roof does in fact have a SWR?
5 - What other code requirements are in effect for this roof?
6 - What other questions should I be asking?

Sorry for the exclamation, we are supposed to close next week.
Thanks for the help.
Richard


----------

